# Lake Chapala area - which groceries available



## winddancer49 (Mar 7, 2011)

Wondering about the availability in street markets or stores of the following:

ocean varieties of fresh fish (assuming some varieties are seasonal)
beef steak such as sirloin
oranges, lemons
apples
kosher or sea salt
powdered sugar
balsamic vinegar
green beans, fresh or canned
pretzels, potato chips
frozen dinners with entre, veg and dessert included
macaroni
baking chocolate

I have questions about many items commonly found in NOB kitchens, but tried to develop a representative, if abbreviated, list above. Please include as much detail in your replies as you are inclined.

What are some vegetables available in Mexico that are not commonly seen north of the border?

Anyone know of a cookbook including recipes for Mexican sourced ingredients (such as "local" vegetables) that is in English or printed in both languages?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

winddancer49 said:


> Wondering about the availability in street markets or stores of the following:
> ...


I can't help too much since most of the items on your list are things I never buy and have not looked for. So just a few comments:

Apples are plentiful in several different varieties. No shortage of oranges. US style lemons are available but not common. I see them in Abastos, the big wholesale/retail market in Guadalajara, but not too often elsewhere. Instead limones are very commonly available, and better in many people's opinion. These are a somewhat smaller, rounder, green citrus. 

There are lots fruits and vegetables that are available here but not common in the US. I haven't explored a lot but a few that I know about: 
Plantano macho, a large banana, especially good cooked
Plantano chico, a small banana
Nopal, a cactus
Chayote, a zucchini-like squash
Guayaba
Mango
Papaya
Tuna, a fruit, tuna the fish is atun
Jamaica, hibiscus flowers used to make a common beverage

There are a lot of others that I have tried but don't know the name, and then lots that I have never explored.


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

Everything you want on your list is available, but the imported items will be pricey. I'm with Tundra, enjoy the local products and look at changing to a fresher diet. We love the fact that the refrigerator in our home is much smaller than our US counterpart, we shop daily for meals, getting freshest possible and the extra walking to the store really keeps the weight down...


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

m55vette said:


> Everything you want on your list is available, but the imported items will be pricey. I'm with Tundra, enjoy the local products and look at changing to a fresher diet. We love the fact that the refrigerator in our home is much smaller than our US counterpart, we shop daily for meals, getting freshest possible and the extra walking to the store really keeps the weight down...


When I was first here, I spent some time trying to find things I was used to buying in the US. The longer I live here, the shorter that list gets. And the reverse is now true. On my rare visits to the US I miss the things I can get here.


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

What I miss is El Pachugon, what could be better than a freshly roasted chicken on warm tortillas with roasted jalapeno peppers and some papas? I eat so much better there than I do up here. Fresh fruits for brealfast and salads for lunch and dinner. And there are great treats if you feel the need to splurge. But, between El Torito, Super Lake, Walmart and Soriana, you can pretty much get what you would in the states. A drive to Costco or Sam's in Guadalajara and you can really stock up on familiar items.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If Walmart doesn't have it then Super Lake will ... for exotics. Beyond that you don't need it. Fresh green beans and apples seem to be always available


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

winddancer49 said:


> Wondering about the availability in street markets or stores of the following:
> 
> ocean varieties of fresh fish (assuming some varieties are seasonal) Salmon & red snapper are common in Central Mexico, so is tilapia. Other varieties depend on location.In areas away from the coasts and except for the Easter season, Mexicans don't seem to eat much fish.
> beef steak such as sirloin All cuts of beef are available, but Mexican butchers tend to cut everything very thin, and I'm not sure if this is because of the cost to an average consumer, or so that it cooks faster. I found a butcher and trained him to cut my steaks and pork chops at 1" to 1 1/4" thick. He also delivers my orders straight to my door, and the cost is equal or a bit less than prepackaged meats in the supermarket. I marinate steaks for a couple of hours in olive oil with 4 cloves of crushed garlic before they hit the grill, and they always turn out fantastic this way.
> ...


I added some comments above in red. Some things I have never seen here that I used to buy are fresh blueberries and cherries. Supermarket always has frozen strawberries, and many times, fresh ones.

"Platano macho" are plantains, which can either be boiled (halved or quartered into salted water for about 45-60 minutes and served either in pieces or mashed. They are similar to potatoes as a starch. They can also be sliced, then fried, then the slices crushed flatter and refried, and then are similar to french fries in a circular shape. Serve with salt and ketchup to taste (and this is a Dominican thing -"tostones", sorry)

"Platanos" are bananas. There are also other varieties available depending on season and the amount of rain in the south.

"Nopal" are cactus leaves, which you first cut into 3/8 to 1/2"strips and then cut the strips into 1 1/2"sections - about the size of cut green beans. You then boil them for about 40-45 minutes. They are said to be very healthy and help with things such as diabetes for controlling glucose levels. The flat leaves are sold without the thorns in any market. To me, they beat plain old green beans any day.

Cilantro and other greens are always available for use in cooking. I can also get hydroponic lettuce, spinach, and other types of greens for salads in a few larger supermarkets. Garlic is widely used and available anywhere. Many varieties of onions too, but yellow onions are uncommon in my area.

"Guayaba" is guava, and is a nice fruit. Mangos are seasonal and they usually have different varieties available when they have them.

There are many types of peppers and chilis in the fresh vegetable sections too, but curiously, green bell peppers are usually scarce and expensive - I guess not enough Zing for most cooks here. The mild variety of green pepper is called "Poblano" here.

All types of cooking oils - olive, corn, soybean, with maybe the exception of canola.

The easiest way to learn how to cook is to ask a local to show you. Once you get it, it is much easier, cheaper and much fresher food. Every woman here has her own variety of guacamole, and I have never had bad guacamole here, just different flavors. Same with mole sauce, and there may be 50 different regional tastes. Mexicans love mole (pronounced "MO-lay") but I have never been enthused about it in any form. It is like a chocolate sauce with chili and is used on meats.

Dried beans: first, put them on a flat surface and sort through them, removing any small stones or split beans and discarding those. Then, rinse the beans. Soak them overnight in a bowl of salted water in the refrigerator so they will take less time to cook. (Cooking from dry will mean boiling them for about 4-5 hours on the stove). The next day, drain them , add to a pan and cover in new water. Bring to a boil and then simmer for about 2 hours (you will need to keep the cover tipped a bit, and also add some fresh water at times during the process). When they are tender, they are done cooking. One pot of beans will usually suffice for several days meals. There are many varieties available, but the most common are small red beans, or black ones.

The fruit and vegetable sections in a large supermarket resemble those NOB. Most large supermarkets here also have one side of one aisle devoted to nothing but chilis and derivatives. Mexico also has specialized stores just for fruits (fruteria) and vegetables, which all have just come in on a truck straight from the grower so they are really fresh (and cheap).

The packaged bread section usually offers only white and wheat (called "integral"), in different sizes, but most supermarkets also have a large bakery on the premises where you can buy bread of the day, in a wide array of types. There are also bakeries in most places.

If you go to the movie theater, the most popular food is popcorn with a bunch of chili sauce poured over the top 1/4 of the popcorn. 2nd most popular is nacho chips with melted cheese over the top.

I guess it's an attitude adjustment here. Once you know how to cook food here and realize that you don't have to run out the door in 10 minutes, you also want to cook more. Sorry if I rambled here, but thank you for not asking where to find Van Camp's Pork & Beans.


----------



## elchante (Dec 22, 2008)

GringoCArlos has given you a lot of good information. there are a couple of things that are on your list and available that he wasn't sure about. 

even in our quite small grocery stores in jocotepec on lake chapala, you can find brown sugar, powdered sugar, and sea salt. 

one thing i've not found here, however, is corn meal for making cornbread. i've tried using masa, which is somewhere between corn flour and corn meal, but it doesn't work right. and while chips and microwave popcorn are available in many varieties, pretzels are a bit harder to come by. 

also, mexican canned tuna is not like that NOB, in my opinion, and canned vegetables are not available in great abundance. but the fresh vegetables more than make up for that. and some root vegetables are difficult if not impossible to find around lake chapala; that is, things like parsnips, rutabagas, and turnips. 

totally agree with TundraGreen....the longer i am here in mexico, the less in the way of NOB foodstuffs i miss. 

as far as cookbooks, a couple of good ones are by Rick Bayless and Diana Kennedy. do a web search for each of them. there are also numerous cooking blogs written in english by expats in mexico.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Tried the El Pachugon in Jocotepec and never again. Never had such greasy chicken


----------



## pameladelafield (Mar 10, 2008)

elchante said:


> GringoCArlos has given you a lot of good information. there are a couple of things that are on your list and available that he wasn't sure about.
> 
> even in our quite small grocery stores in jocotepec on lake chapala, you can find brown sugar, powdered sugar, and sea salt.
> 
> ...


There are several varieties of cornmeal, white and yellow, available at Wal-Mart and Superlake.

ACA did have rutabagas, okra and black eyed peas. Now we will have to grow our own.


----------



## Fuziface (May 28, 2011)

*NOB things I miss.*



pameladelafield said:


> There are several varieties of cornmeal, white and yellow, available at Wal-Mart and Superlake.
> 
> ACA did have rutabagas, okra and black eyed peas. Now we will have to grow our own.


 Hi ; The thing I've not been able to find food wise is , " Cottage Cheese " , my wife doesn't even know what to call it in spanish and shes from Jocotepec. Several years ago I tryed to get non fat milk , came up with "non-fat dairy creamer " I'll have to do with Lala Lite. One other thing we could not find at Costco here was " Taco Seasoning . My son & I like tacos made from hamberger meat ( Taco Bell Style ). We brought two containers back from our last trip to Calif. Yum! I guess Tacos made with hamberger is an abomination here in Mexico , must be why there are no Taco Bell's here. Just sayin


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Food stuffs*



Fuziface said:


> Hi ; The thing I've not been able to find food wise is , " Cottage Cheese " , my wife doesn't even know what to call it in spanish and shes from Jocotepec. Several years ago I tryed to get non fat milk , came up with "non-fat dairy creamer " I'll have to do with Lala Lite. One other thing we could not find at Costco here was " Taco Seasoning . My son & I like tacos made from hamberger meat ( Taco Bell Style ). We brought two containers back from our last trip to Calif. Yum! I guess Tacos made with hamberger is an abomination here in Mexico , must be why there are no Taco Bell's here. Just sayin


I get cottage cheese at Walmart and you can tell by the price. It is the small container [about 200 to 300 grams], just like the smallest in the US, and costs $37.00 pesos. My translator came up with the name/phrase: queso blanco grumoso, however I do not remember what it was called. I never saw Lawry taco spice packages anywhere and did look once. I never saw non fat milk anywhere.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Cornmeal here is often 'polenta'.
I don't think you will find 'frozen dinners' as in the USA. However, there are places that make frozen entrés; even the American Legion in Chapala.
Mexicans actually do eat a lot of fish and other seafood, especially shrimp.
Virtually everything you could wish for, and more, is available at Lake Chapala. However, that is not true for other areas; even Guadalajara. 
The canned tuna leaves a lot to be desired, so we buy ours from Costco in the new foil packets. It is quite nice.
You'll save a lot by buying local, so learn the names of foods and spices in Spanish. You may find a lexicon of those terms online: Try rollybrook.com for that and some good cooking information.
Mexican beef is not aged unless your butcher will do it for you. So, age it yourself in the refrigerator and it will be more tender. Pork and lamb are readily available and a Jalisco specialty is roasted goat.
Roasted or rotisserie chickens are available everywhere. Soriana makes excellent fried chicken in Chapala.
Lunch today was breaded baked sea bass, baked potato with butter and sour cream, mixed salad with all fresh vegetables & sprouts, plus iced tea.
You'll do just fine here.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

Fuziface said:


> Hi ; The thing I've not been able to find food wise is , " Cottage Cheese " , my wife doesn't even know what to call it in spanish and shes from Jocotepec. Several years ago I tryed to get non fat milk , came up with "non-fat dairy creamer " I'll have to do with Lala Lite. One other thing we could not find at Costco here was " Taco Seasoning . My son & I like tacos made from hamberger meat ( Taco Bell Style ). We brought two containers back from our last trip to Calif. Yum! I guess Tacos made with hamberger is an abomination here in Mexico , must be why there are no Taco Bell's here. Just sayin


I don't think tacos using ground beef are an abomination here. I think that implying that Taco Bell is Mexican food is like saying Chef Boyardee canned spaghetti is Italian food. Just sayin'  

Most places (restaurants or street vendors) here prepare their own meat, and hamburger (carne molida de res) is not widely used in my area. The closest thing is finely cut beef, but the pieces of meat are more like 1/4" X 1/2" and cooked on a flat grill. 

Normal salsas in MX are probably too spicy for most gringos when they first arrive, but most taco places offer a wide variety of heat in their salsas. Most come up with their own recipes. You can too - ask a neighbor for some recipe suggestions to start with, and doctor to your own tastes. In time, you may still appreciate the convenience of Taco Bell but enjoy the better taste of your own secret recipe.

¡Buen provecho!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The original poster asked about groceries in Chapala. There is no difficulty in finding virtually anything that you want, including hamburger and cottage cheese. There is even a Mexican cottage cheese, more like 'ricotta', called 'requeson'.
When it comes to finding anything in Mexico, it is more difficult for expats who don't know the Spanish name of the item, or where it may be found. For example: Polvo para hornear, is baking powder and is available in grocery stores. Baking soda isn't; but you may buy sodium bicarbonate (bicarbonato de sodio), which is the same thing, in 'farmacias'. One has to learn where to look and be prepared to walk through normal neighborhoods a lot. Everything necessary for life is actually nearby, but signs and other advertising are often lacking. Locals just know where things are, as Mexicans aren't as mobile a society as some others, and still depend upon having the necessities within walking distance.


----------



## elchante (Dec 22, 2008)

fuziface, if you do a search on one of the internet search engines [i.e. google or bing] for something like "lawry's taco seasoning recipe" you should be able to find a recipe and make it yourself. the hardest part may be finding some cheap, greasy hamburger meat to use to mix it with! and, hey, i am totally NOT condemning. i miss the lawry's seasoning, too, and actually make the run to Chapala's Soriana from Jocotepec to get some 80/20 hamburger! 

RV is right about the foil packets of tuna available at Costco. that's what i use, too. they make for great tuna salad! and i agree with him about the fried chicken at Soriana. my favorite by far here around Lake Chapala.


----------



## Fuziface (May 28, 2011)

*Chef Boyardee*



GringoCArlos said:


> I don't think tacos using ground beef are an abomination here. I think that implying that Taco Bell is Mexican food is like saying Chef Boyardee canned spaghetti is Italian food. Just sayin'
> 
> Most places (restaurants or street vendors) here prepare their own meat, and hamburger (carne molida de res) is not widely used in my area. The closest thing is finely cut beef, but the pieces of meat are more like 1/4" X 1/2" and cooked on a flat grill.
> 
> ...



****** Carlos : You mean I have to come all the way to Jalisco , Mexico to find out Chef Boyardee Spaghetti is not French Cuisine. You just spoiled my child hood memories , and I thought Pizza came on an English muffin with Anchovies , cause thats the way mom served it. Never ate a real Pizza , or went to Taco Bell until well into my 30's , cause that's not how mom made them. When my 2 containers run out I plan on coming up with my own recipe. Don't have any problem finding good ground beef at the local Carniaria. Thanks :clap2:


----------



## Fuziface (May 28, 2011)

*BBQ . One other thing?*



Fuziface said:


> ****** Carlos : You mean I have to come all the way to Jalisco , Mexico to find out Chef Boyardee Spaghetti is not French Cuisine. You just spoiled my child hood memories , and I thought Pizza came on an English muffin with Anchovies , cause thats the way mom served it. Never ate a real Pizza , or went to Taco Bell until well into my 30's , cause that's not how mom made them. When my 2 containers run out I plan on coming up with my own recipe. Don't have any problem finding good ground beef at the local Carniaria. Thanks :clap2:



I've got one more question : Where can I refill my BBQ gas tank. I've got two 5gal. tanks , I'd like to fill. I was told theres a place near Santa Cruz on the high way to Guadalajara , just before the outlet mall .( didn't find it) ? I'mm just about ready to rig up a 20 gal. Zeda gas tank to the BBQ. I'd welcome any ideas.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

fuziface said:


> hi ; the thing i've not been able to find food wise is , " cottage cheese " , my wife doesn't even know what to call it in spanish and shes from jocotepec. Several years ago i tryed to get non fat milk , came up with "non-fat dairy creamer " i'll have to do with lala lite. One other thing we could not find at costco here was " taco seasoning . My son & i like tacos made from hamberger meat ( taco bell style ). We brought two containers back from our last trip to calif. Yum! I guess tacos made with hamberger is an abomination here in mexico , must be why there are no taco bell's here. Just sayin :d


*great news !! *

I found the solution to your quest for Taco Bell. Go to Amazon.com and in their grocery section, they have Taco Bell seasoning mix. Only $18.91 for 24 pouches (plus shipping). They also offer other products there, but you have been saved. Just type in "Taco Bell" and you can see their offerings. :clap2::clap2:

(and no offense to anyone, but I would eat Taco Bell before trying yet another mole sauce here. Can't get my palate around it, and have tried about 12 different styles)


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Blasphemy! Somebody report him to the INM!


----------



## Mexico Babe (Aug 1, 2011)

*cornmeal*



elchante said:


> GringoCArlos has given you a lot of good information. there are a couple of things that are on your list and available that he wasn't sure about.
> 
> even in our quite small grocery stores in jocotepec on lake chapala, you can find brown sugar, powdered sugar, and sea salt.
> 
> ...




Can you find and get cornmeal in walmarts? I'm from ga and have to have my cornbread!!!!!! Beans and rice and cornbread!!!!! Yummo!!!! That's a meal by itself:clap2:.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is here & my wife, from NC, makes cornbread regularly.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

We get corn meal at the WalMart in Ajijic. They have even started to set up an entire section for expat foods. I think someone has gotten smart about the amount of business that goes over to Super Lake.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Mexico Babe said:


> Can you find and get cornmeal in walmarts? I'm from ga and have to have my cornbread!!!!!! Beans and rice and cornbread!!!!! Yummo!!!! That's a meal by itself:clap2:.


Corn is from Mexico. You don't need to go to Walmart for cornmeal.

WashDC/SMA


----------



## theladygeorge (Aug 29, 2011)

One other thing we could not find at Costco here was " Taco Seasoning . My son & I like tacos made from hamberger meat ( Taco Bell Style ). We brought two containers back from our last trip to Calif. Yum! I guess Tacos made with hamberger is an abomination here in Mexico , must be why there are no Taco Bell's here. Just sayin [/SIZE][/FONT][/quote]

LOL you are too funny with the Taco Bell comment. The seasonings you can easily blend yourself just read the ingredient list and duplicate it. May need to try a few batches at first but heck who knows you may come up with a better mix! Good luck


----------

